# ms info document



## monoman

what exactly is an msinfo document, and is it safe to open?


----------



## DrCuddles

You mean a .nfo file? because if you do some freeware people use them as and information file about what software you have just downloaded from them, you cannot view them in the window's NFO viewer whcih is a pain but you can download some off the internet

DAMN NFO Viewer

This is the one i use and it is completely free! 

You can also view it by RIght-Clicking on the file, selecting 'Open With' and finding Notepad from the list.

Hope this helps


----------



## monoman

that program works well, before it was opening in 'system information'! youre right; it opened in notepad too, but i think that nfo veiwer is better,
thanks again


----------



## DrCuddles

No problem doode


----------

